# probleme avec bouton hold !!



## julieeennd (8 Septembre 2008)

Voila j'ai un probleme le bouton hold de mon ipod video ne marche plus , c'est a dire que quand je l'active le clavier ne se bloque pas et donc le signe hold n'apparait pas sur l'ipod 
sauf quand je le met sur hold et une heure apres il est bloqué 
j'ai tout reinialiser , le probleme ne se resout pas ... 
j'ai pas envi de racheter un ipod pour cela , apart si steve job nous annonce des merveille demain matin 
avez vous des solutions pour resoudre mon probleme ? 

c'est tres embettant car la batterie se decharge plus vite


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Beh écoute si il est encore sous garantie je te conseille de téléphoner au service client d'Apple!


----------



## julieeennd (8 Septembre 2008)

il n'est plus sous garantis , il n'y a pas quelque chose a faire ?


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas! Rachète un ipod! Ou sinon va voir pour l'Apple Care cest une garantie pour ton ipod!


----------



## julieeennd (8 Septembre 2008)

est il aussi bien que le video le nouveau classic ?


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas je n'ai pas eu le vidéo mais je pense que tu peux acheter le classic sans problème mais attend quand même l'annonce des nouveaux ipods par steeve Jobs


----------



## julieeennd (8 Septembre 2008)

oui il va baisser les prix non des differents ipods ?


----------



## fandipod (9 Septembre 2008)

Et en français ça donne quoi?


----------

